# US expat overseas – how to order IRS transcripts online/by mail?



## jason2004

I am USC living in Europe. 

I would like to get my IRS tax transcripts online – but it looks that I need US based mobile phone in order to register online and receive access code.

The second option is ordering by mail. Will they mail tax transcripts out of US?


----------



## Moulard

One would assume so, but I haven't done it myself.

https://www.irs.gov/individuals/get-transcript


----------



## Bevdeforges

They should mail the transcripts outside the US as long as you are having them mailed to the address you used on your last tax filing. In the FAQs https://www.irs.gov/individuals/get-transcript-faqs they indicate that there is a fall-back telephone service should you run into problems getting your transcripts by mail.

Let us know how you fare. The government seems to be tying more and more of their online services to having a US address or mobile phone these days, and it's becoming a right PITA for us overseas residents.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cirrus

Bevdeforges said:


> They should mail the transcripts outside the US as long as you are having them mailed to the address you used on your last tax filing. In the FAQs https://www.irs.gov/individuals/get-transcript-faqs they indicate that there is a fall-back telephone service should you run into problems getting your transcripts by mail.
> 
> Let us know how you fare. The government seems to be tying more and more of their online services to having a US address or mobile phone these days, and it's becoming a right PITA for us overseas residents.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I filed an 8822 change of address for the IRS recently; I’ll let you know if they write to me (France). My last 1040 had a US address.
I did have dealings with the Taxpayers Advocate service and they told me that no overseas communication would be made by phone, fax or mail.


----------



## cirrus

jason2004 said:


> I am USC living in Europe.
> 
> I would like to get my IRS tax transcripts online – but it looks that I need US based mobile phone in order to register online and receive access code.
> 
> The second option is ordering by mail. Will they mail tax transcripts out of US?


From my experiences to date.
You need to file an: F.O.I.A and the best of luck


----------

